
Tim Cook Calls for Strong Privacy Protections - octosphere
https://www.macstories.net/news/tim-cook-calls-for-strong-privacy-protections/
======
MrBingley
... because doing so will hurt their competitors and not them. I'm glad for
Apple's focus on privacy these days, but let's not chalk it up to altruism.

~~~
brokenmachine
I hope he's successful.

Even though I will probably never buy an Apple because they are user-hostile,
I don't mind paying for privacy on my devices.

